# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հեռուստատեսություն, Ռադիո, Տպագիր մամուլ > Սերիալներ >  "Վրիժառու" հեռուստասերիալ:

## Ապե Ջան

Էս թեմայում կատարենք քննարկումներ "Վրիժառու" հեռուստասերիալի մասին, որը կրկին սկսել է ցուցադրել շարունակությունը: Այսօր դիտեցի վերջին սերիայի շարունակությունը, որը կիսատ էր մնացել անցած տարի: Ըստիս ֆիլմի սցենարը վատ չէր մտածված: Շատ վատ էր ինքը նկարահանված: Կային շատ թերություններ:Ինչ կարծիք ունեք...

----------


## ministr

Գոռը ոնց որ հայկական Չակ Նորրիսն ըլնի: Բոլոր ֆիլմերում նույն դեմքով, նույն ձևի.. կարճ ասած վաղուց ինքը չի նայվում:

----------

Hayazn (19.01.2011)

----------


## Արիացի

Ըստ իս, ամենահիմար հայկական սերիալը, թե՛ սցենարով, թե՛ իրականացմամբ:

----------

eduard30 (10.04.2011), Farfalla (25.01.2010), Hayazn (19.01.2011)

----------


## DavitH

հա համաձայն եմ վատ էր նկարահանված Գոռն էլ վատ ա խաղում մի բայց միտքը լավն ա
լավ կլիներ որ Հայաստանում մի քանի հոգի տենց մարդ լիներ ու Հայաստանը տենցներից մաքրեր

----------


## Kuk

Ֆիլմից որոշ հատվածներ տեսել եմ, էնքան գռեհիկ ա ներկայացված որոշ տեսարաններ, որ տհաճություն ա պատճառում, նայելու բան չի:




> հա համաձայն եմ վատ էր նկարահանված Գոռն էլ վատ ա խաղում մի բայց միտքը լավն ա
> լավ կլիներ որ Հայաստանում մի քանի հոգի տենց մարդ լիներ ու Հայաստանը տենցներից մաքրեր


Հայաստանը տենցներից ֆիզիկապես մաքրելու համար գենոցիդ ա պետք անել:

----------

Amaru (25.01.2010), Ariadna (25.01.2010), CactuSoul (26.01.2010), Hayazn (19.01.2011), Ungrateful (25.01.2010)

----------


## Enigmatic

> Գոռը ոնց որ հայկական Չակ Նորրիսն ըլնի: Բոլոր ֆիլմերում նույն դեմքով, նույն ձևի.. կարճ ասած վաղուց ինքը չի նայվում:


Գոռը իրան վերջնականապես խայտառակ արեց Ֆորտ բոյարդում: Իրա մասնակցությամբ բոլոր խաղերի ժամանակ ոչ մի ոսկի չհանեցին, ինքն էլ ոչ մի փորձություն չհաղթահարեց :Jpit:

----------

A.r.p.i. (25.01.2010), Hayazn (19.01.2011), ministr (25.01.2010)

----------


## Kuk

Իսկ Գոռը որ դերասան ասվածի հետ ոչ մի կապ չունի, դրանում երևի բոլորն են համոզված, բացի Գոռից:

----------

Hayazn (19.01.2011), Արիացի (25.01.2010)

----------


## DavitH

> Հայաստանը տենցներից ֆիզիկապես մաքրելու համար գենոցիդ ա պետք անել:


ուրեմն պետք ա ետ գենոցիդը անել

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Ու ով պտքա անի շատ հետաքրքիրա: Ում դարդն ու ցավնա կտրվել որ գեոցիդ անի:

----------


## DavitH

> Ու ով պտքա անի շատ հետաքրքիրա: Ում դարդն ու ցավնա կտրվել որ գեոցիդ անի:


ես գրել էի



> լավ կլիներ որ


ցավոք չկա

----------


## Enigmatic

> Ու ով պտքա անի շատ հետաքրքիրա: Ում դարդն ու ցավնա կտրվել որ գեոցիդ անի:


Այ ցավդ տանեմ էտ մարտի 1-ին Գոռը չէր որ Սերժին էր տրամադրել իրա բոլոր տղերքին, ինքն էլ կողքը կանգնած եր: Դրան պետքա վապշե ռադ անել:

----------

DavitH (25.01.2010), Hayazn (19.01.2011), Kuk (26.01.2010), Նարե (25.01.2010)

----------


## Արիացի

> լավ կլիներ որ Հայաստանում մի քանի հոգի տենց մարդ լիներ ու Հայաստանը տենցներից մաքրեր


Էն մեթոդները, որոնք էդ ֆիլմի հերոսն ա ընտրել տենցներին մաքրելու համար ոչ թե կմաքրեն, այլ կշատացնեն տենցներին:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Այ ցավդ տանեմ էտ մարտի 1-ին Գոռը չէր որ Սերժին էր տրամադրել իրա բոլոր տղերքին, ինքն էլ կողքը կանգնած եր: Դրան պետքա վապշե ռադ անել:


Ում ռադ անել, խի?

----------


## Նարե

Մի կինո, որտեղ  բոլոր գլխավոր պարտականությունները լինեն չափազանց անպրոֆեսիոնալ Գոռ Վարդանյանինը, էլ ի՞նչ ենք ուզում, որ լինի. ավելին սպասել հնարավոր չէր:
Աբսուրդի երկիր է , մեկ է. հենց ետ նույն մարդիկանցից մեկը, որի դեմ Ֆիլմում պայքարում է հիմնականում ռաբիզա-սպիտակազգեստ Գոռ Վարդանյանը, հանդիսանում է հենց ինքը կյանքում, բայց այդ մասին էնիգմաթիկ-ը արդեն նշել էր, էլ չկրկնվեմ, ես առաջարկ ունեմ իրենց պայքարին սատարող. թող ինքնահրկիզվեն ու մաքրվեն, էլ ինչ են կինո նկարահանում:
Նողկալի կինո՝ լցված կատարյալ գռեհկությամբ, անտաղանդ  չդերասաններով, մենակ հայ իրականության սաունաների ուժեղ գովազդ է գնում:
Հերիք է էլի, մեղք ենք եսքան մառազմի ձեռը, Գոռ Վարդանյանն էլ դերասան դարձավ:

----------

Enigmatic (26.01.2010), Kuk (26.01.2010)

----------


## Adam

Նկարահանել ա հաստավիզ օլիգարխների հաստավիզ ախրանիկներին ու ինքն էլ խաղում ա դրական կերպար, ով փորձում ա պայքարել դրանց դեմ և վրեժ լուծել դրանցից... 
տո ասա դու՞ չէիր ռոբիկի ախրանի պետը այ... 
վախենամ պապլավոկի դեպքին անմիջական մասնակցություն ես ունեցել:

----------

Enigmatic (26.01.2010), Kuk (26.01.2010)

----------


## Artgeo

Գոնե գրեք էլի ո՞ր ալիքով, ժամը քանիսի՞ն։ Ցանկալի է առաջին գրառումում լինի նման տեղեկատվություն։

----------


## Kuk

> Գոնե գրեք էլի ո՞ր ալիքով, ժամը քանիսի՞ն։ Ցանկալի է առաջին գրառումում լինի նման տեղեկատվություն։


Արմենիայով են ցուցադրել կարծեմ մի քանի ամիս առաջ, մեկ էլ էս վերջերս էլի կրկնեցին, մի քանի օր առաջ ա վեջացել:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Արմենիայով են ցուցադրել կարծեմ մի քանի ամիս առաջ, մեկ էլ էս վերջերս էլի կրկնեցին, մի քանի օր առաջ ա վեջացել:


www.gisher.ru ստեղ կարողա լինի վերջի սերիան, մի հատ նայի:

----------


## Kuk

> www.gisher.ru ստեղ կարողա լինի վերջի սերիան, մի հատ նայի:


Ինչի՞ս ա պետք:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ինչի՞ս ա պետք:


Կներես Artgeo-ին պտքա պատասխանեի, քեզ եմ պատասխանել:

----------


## lulushik

Բարևներ բոլորին։
ոնց որ հնդկական ֆիլմ լինի

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Առաջարկում եմ թեմայի վերնագիրին ավելացնել "2"

Նոյեմբերի 8-ից շաբաթը 5 օր եթերում:  :Wink:

----------


## Ապե Ջան



----------


## Աշոտ Երկաթ

ժողովուրդ կարողա իմանաք ինչի ես վերջերս չեն դնում
«կարողա ցենզուրայից դուրս լինելու համար՞»

----------

Lion (29.12.2010)

----------


## Աշոտ Երկաթ

արմենիայում ասում են տեխնիկական պռոբլեմների համար

----------


## ministr

Էդ սերիալը տեղով տեխնիկական պՌոբլեմ էր.. Ավելի անասուն սերիալ երևի դեռ չէր եղել:

----------

einnA (25.02.2011), Hakob9110 (09.04.2011), Hayazn (19.01.2011)

----------


## Աշոտ Երկաթ

դժբախտ երջանկություննից հետո

----------


## ministr

Չէ, դժբախտը էնքան դժբախտ չէր ինքան սա.. Սա նայում զզվում էիր էն քյաչալ գլոխներից, դրանց խոսելու ձևից...

----------


## Lion

Էս չէի կարողանում ժամը բռնացնել ու նայել այս սերիալը, բայց վերջերս յութուբով նայեցի բոլոր նկարահանված սերիաները - դե պարզա, վերջը դեռ չկա: Ասեմ իմ կարծիքը, որը երևի տարօրինակ հնչի, հաշվի առնելով իմ մշտական հակասերիալական դիրքորոշումը:

Սերիալն ինձ մեծ հաշվով դուր եկավ: Ինչը դուր եկավ.

1. Սոունդտրեքը - շատ
2. օպերատորական արվեստը - վատը չէր
3. սցենարը - էլի ոչինչ,
4. դերասանական խաղը.
- Ջանը, Սոսը, Կյաժը, Բուռչոն, Միսը և մի քանի այլ կերպարներ լավ էին խաղում
- ընդգծված վատ խաղացող չկար ու իմ կարծիքով այս սերիալում Գոռը ևս ահագին աճել է
5. Իրականությանը մոտ լինելը,
6. Դրական գաղափարներ քարոզելը: Ճիշտ է, կռիվ էր, արյուն, հանցագործ և այլն, բայց այդ բացասական կերպարներից և ոչ մեկը դրական չէր ներկայացված, այնպես, որ մարդիկ ձգտեն նմանվել (Նույն "Որոգայթ"-ի պարագայում սա ամենամեծ թերությունն էր),
7. Կարատեի արդեն հնացած, հոլիվուդյան 90-ականների ոճի կադրերին շատ քիչ տեղ էր տրված:

Ինչ դուրս չեկավ.

1. Արյունի հարցով մի քիչ չափն անցել էին,
2. ռեալիզմն էլ էր մի քիչ շատ - օրինակ, Ջանի կողմից էն ծեծված աղջկան բռնաբարելը էկրանով ցույց տալու բան չէր:

Բայց ընդհանուր ու մեծ հաշվով սերիալն ինձ դուր եկավ ու հատկապես լավն էն էր, որ, համենայն դեպս իմ կարծիքով, այս սերիալում երևացին երիտասարդ ու տաղանդավոր մի շարք տղաներ  :Smile:

----------


## gegham2010

ես տենց ել չհասկացա ինչ եղավ ետ անկապությունը

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> ես տենց ել չհասկացա ինչ եղավ ետ անկապությունը


ո՞ր անկապության մասինա խոսքը  :Think:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Կա՞ տեղեկություն թե, երբ է սկսելու «Վրիժառու» հեռուստասերիալի շարունակությունը:

Հ.Գ Ասել էին Մարտից պետք է արդեն սկսված լիներ, բայց դեռ ձեն ձուն չկա:  :Smile:

----------

Lion (08.04.2011)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Կա՞ տեղեկություն թե, երբ է սկսելու «Վրիժառու» հեռուստասերիալի շարունակությունը:
> 
> Հ.Գ Ասել էին Մարտից պետք է արդեն սկսված լիներ, բայց դեռ ձեն ձուն չկա:


Աստված տա վաբշե ձեն ու ձուն չլնի, անբարոյական սերիալա որը ոչինչ չունի մարդու սովորեցնելու, այս ֆիլմը շատ նման է հերթական ապուշություն՝ Մեղավորներ ֆիլմին  :Bad:

----------

eduard30 (10.04.2011), Quyr Qery (09.04.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Աստված տա վաբշե ձեն ու ձուն չլնի, անբարոյական սերիալա որը ոչինչ չունի մարդու սովորեցնելու, այս ֆիլմը շատ նման է հերթական *ապուշություն*՝ Մեղավորներ ֆիլմին


Կխնդրեի ավելի մանրամասնեիր, մասնավորապես ինչո՞ւ «Ապուշ» սերիալ:




> անբարոյական սերիալա որը ոչինչ չունի մարդու սովորեցնելու


Ի՞նչ է նշանակում՝ «Անբարոյական սերիալ», կխնդրի բացատրել: 
Ի դեպ հիշեցնեմ, որ սերիալը ցույց չի՛ տրվել ցերեկային ժամերի: Այն նախատեսված էր 18-ից բարձր մարդկանց համար:

Եվս մեկ հավելում.  :Jpit:  Ես ինքս շատ խրատական նյութ եմ տեսել, բայց չեմ ասի կոնկրետ ինչ: Կասեմ միայն քեզ լսելուց հետո:

----------

Lion (09.04.2011)

----------


## Quyr Qery

Խոսքը են անիմաստ սերիալի մասին է,,,որտեղ Գոռն է խաղում,,,այսինքն յանիմ խաղում,,, մետրերով դերասանությունից հեռու է....

----------


## Hakob9110

Բա որ մեկին կես ժամ տփում են: :Aggressive:  :Black Eye:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Խոսքը են անիմաստ սերիալի մասին է,,,որտեղ Գոռն է խաղում,,,


Եթե խոսում եմ սերիալի մասին, ուրեմն գիտեմ ով է խաղում:  :Smile: 




> այսինքն յանիմ խաղում,,, մետրերով դերասանությունից հեռու է....


Գոռը դերասան չէ, նա նկարահանում է այսօրվա իրականության մասին բարոյախրատական ֆիլմ:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Բա որ մեկին կես ժամ տփում են:


Դա միայն քո երևակայության արդյունք է: Այդպիսի բան չկա:
Եթե կա, ապա խնդրում եմ ապացույցներով խոսել:

----------


## Hakob9110

> Դա միայն քո երևակայության արդյունք է: Այդպիսի բան չկա:
> Եթե կա, ապա խնդրում եմ ապացույցներով խոսել:


Դե հիմա կոնկրետ 30 րոպե չէ,բայց երկար ա ցույց տալիս մեկին ծեծելու պրոցեսը,օրինակ Ջոնը դատավորի աղջկան ծեծելուց,կամ Կյաժը ռեստորանում որ ինչ-որ մեկին ծեծեց հետո սպանեց:

----------

Արծիվ (10.04.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Դե հիմա կոնկրետ 30 րոպե չէ,բայց երկար ա ցույց տալիս մեկին ծեծելու պրոցեսը,օրինակ Ջոնը դատավորի աղջկան ծեծելուց,կամ Կյաժը ռեստորանում որ ինչ-որ մեկին ծեծեց հետո սպանեց:


8.40 - 9.20 վայրյանը քո համար 30 րոպեա:  :Jpit:  :LOL:

----------


## Hakob9110

> 8.40 - 9.20 վայրյանը քո համար 30 րոպեա:


Անգամ չեմ ուզում դնեմ էտ պահը նորից նայեմ,ողղակի վսյո-տակի երկարոտ ա ուրիշ կինոների համեմատ:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Անգամ չեմ ուզում դնեմ էտ պահը նորից նայեմ,ողղակի վսյո-տակի երկարոտ ա ուրիշ կինոնորի համեմատ:


Եթե հիմա այդքան տհաճա, անգամ կարող էիր գրառմանս չարձագանքեիր:
Ես սա չեմ համեմատում ուրիշ կինոների հետ: Դիտել եմ, դիտում եմ ու սպասում եմ անհաբեր շարունակությանը, որ դիտեմ:

Հ.Գ Եթե միտք էս արտահայտում, աշխատի հիմնավորես: Անհիմն խոսքեր պետք չեն:

----------

Lion (10.04.2011)

----------


## Hakob9110

> Եթե հիմա այդքան տհաճա, անգամ կարող էիր գրառմանս չարձագանքեիր:
> Ես սա չեմ համեմատում ուրիշ կինոների հետ: Դիտել եմ, դիտում եմ ու սպասում եմ անհաբեր շարունակությանը, որ դիտեմ:
> 
> Հ.Գ Եթե միտք էս արտահայտում, աշխատի հիմնավորես: Անհիմն խոսքեր պետք չեն:


Նենց մի 8.40 - 9.20 վայրյան էլ չի,հետո ծեծերը տեսնեղների մեծամասնությունը իմ կարծիքն ա կիսում:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Նենց մի 8.40 - 9.20 վայրյան էլ չի,հետո ծեծերը տեսնեղների մեծամասնությունը իմ կարծիքն ա կիսում:


Ինձ էլ են շատ բաներ ասել, մասնաորապես.
-Շատ լավ սերիալա, ուղղակի շատ քիչա էդ ծեծի տեսարանները:  :LOL: 

Բռատ ինձ հետաքրքիր չի թե քեզ ով ինչա ասել:  :Smile:

----------


## Hakob9110

> Ինձ էլ են շատ բաներ ասել, մասնաորապես.
> -Շատ լավ սերիալա, ուղղակի շատ քիչա էդ ծեծի տեսարանները: 
> 
> Բռատ ինձ *հետաքրքիր* չի թե քեզ ով ինչա ասել:


Դե եթե խոսում ենք ծեծի տևողությունից . . .

----------


## Արծիվ

> Կխնդրեի ավելի մանրամասնեիր, մասնավորապես ինչո՞ւ «Ապուշ» սերիալ:
> Ի՞նչ է նշանակում՝ «Անբարոյական սերիալ», կխնդրի բացատրել: 
> Ի դեպ հիշեցնեմ, որ սերիալը ցույց չի՛ տրվել ցերեկային ժամերի: Այն նախատեսված էր 18-ից բարձր մարդկանց համար:
> Եվս մեկ հավելում.  Ես ինքս շատ խրատական նյութ եմ տեսել, բայց չեմ ասի կոնկրետ ինչ: Կասեմ միայն քեզ լսելուց հետո:


Ապե ջան այդ ֆիլմը ըստ ինձ ոչ մի դաստիրակչական սյուժե չունի քանի որ բացի ջարդուփշուր անելուց ուրիշ ոչ մի բան չկա այդ ֆիլմում, էլ չեմ խոսում այն կադրերի մասին որ աղջիկ են բռնաբարում ֆիլմի մեջ գումարած դրան անվայել խոսակցություններ, լպիրշ արտահայտություններով, հայհոյանք և այլն: Դու երբևէ ինքտ քեզ հարց տվել ես թե այս ֆիլմը դիտելիս անչափահաս հայ տղան կամ աղջիկը ի՞նչ պետք է ընդօրինակի, ի՞նչ են ուզում այդ ֆիլմով ապացուցել, ինչի ավելի լավն ու բարին ցույց չտանք որ ապագա սերունդն էլ տեսնի ու կրկնօրինակի: Հասկանում եմ որ այդ ֆիլմով փորձում են ցույց տալ այն ինչը ներկայումս գոյություն ունի Հայաստանում բայց դե դա այդքան  այն չի ինչ ներկայացնում են: Մի խոսքով ես չեմ ցանկանա որ իմ երեխան նստի ու այդ անճաշակ ֆիլմը դիտի և ատելություն սովորի սիրո փոխարեն: Անվայել խոսակցություններով դերասանական տաղանադ ու դրանց միջից իմ ամենաչսիրած ու չստացված դերասանը դա John-է որը ապրում է մեզ մոտ ԱՄՆ-ում և կարծեմ թե Գոռ Վարդանյանի հիմնած կարատեի դպրոցում մարզիչ է աշխատում: Ինչևէ այս բոլորը իմ կարծիքն է և կարծում եմ թե շատ շատերը համաձայն կլինեն ինձ հետ:
Ապե ջան ձեզ մոտ են ցերեկը ցույց տվել իսկ մեզ մոտ երեկոյան էին ցույց տալիս և հետո ինչքան էլ նախատեսված լինի 18-ից բարձրերի համար միևնույն է անչափահասներն էլ են նայում: 
Էլի եմ ասում ճաշակին ընկեր չկա, ով ուզում է թող շարունակի դիտել այն բայց դե այդ ֆիլմը մեզ հայերիս չի բնութագրում և ոչ մի լավ բան չունի տալու: 
Հիմա կարող ես ասել թե ինչ խրատական նյութ ես տեսել ֆիլմում  :Smile:  :Wink:

----------

Albus (10.04.2011), KiLa (03.08.2011), Quyr Qery (10.04.2011), Նետ (10.04.2011)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Գոռը դերասան չէ, նա նկարահանում է այսօրվա իրականության մասին բարոյախրատական ֆիլմ:


Համ նկարում համել խաղում է (player manager) է :LOL: 



> Դա միայն քո երևակայության արդյունք է: Այդպիսի բան չկա:
> Եթե կա, ապա խնդրում եմ ապացույցներով խոսել:


Ոնց չկա, բա էն դերասան Լեյլայի խեղճ աղջկան որ մի հանքի դրած խփում է Ջոնը արյուն լվիկ անելով (և բավական երկար) ու հետո կուշտ բռնաբարում է էտ համբալ գյադեն, քիչ էր մնացել TV-իս ջարդեի էտ համբալի պատճառով և Կյաժի պահը որ ռեստորանում էտ խեղճ հայվանին քյուֆթա սարքեց ու վերջում էլ զենքը դրեց ճակատին ու գյուլեց, բա դրանք փաստեր չե՞ն  :Wink:

----------

Hakob9110 (10.04.2011)

----------


## Quyr Qery

> Եթե խոսում եմ սերիալի մասին, ուրեմն գիտեմ ով է խաղում: 
> 
> Գոռը դերասան չէ, նա նկարահանում է այսօրվա իրականության մասին բարոյախրատական ֆիլմ:


բայց մեկ է լավը չի..... :Sad:

----------


## Արծիվ

Շուտով մի անկապ ֆիլմ էլ է եթեր դուրս գալու «Մեղավորներ» անունով որը ոչ մի բանով չի տարբերվելու Վրիժառու ֆիլմից:

----------


## Արծիվ

> իտել եմ, դիտում եմ ու սպասում եմ անհաբեր շարունակությանը, որ դիտեմ:


Բարի ժամանց, վայելիր ինչքան ուզում ես, բայց միևնույն է մակարդակից զուրկ ֆիլմ էր իրենից ոչ մի լավ բան չներկայացրած:

----------

Դավիթ (10.04.2011), Նետ (10.04.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ապե ջան այդ ֆիլմը ըստ ինձ ոչ մի դաստիրակչական սյուժե չունի քանի որ բացի ջարդուփշուր անելուց ուրիշ ոչ մի բան չկա այդ ֆիլմում, էլ չեմ խոսում այն կադրերի մասին որ աղջիկ են բռնաբարում ֆիլմի մեջ գումարած դրան անվայել խոսակցություններ, լպիրշ արտահայտություններով, հայհոյանք և այլն: Դու երբևէ ինքտ քեզ հարց տվել ես թե այս ֆիլմը դիտելիս անչափահաս հայ տղան կամ աղջիկը ի՞նչ պետք է ընդօրինակի, ի՞նչ են ուզում այդ ֆիլմով ապացուցել, ինչի ավելի լավն ու բարին ցույց չտանք որ ապագա սերունդն էլ տեսնի ու կրկնօրինակի: Հասկանում եմ որ այդ ֆիլմով փորձում են ցույց տալ այն ինչը ներկայումս գոյություն ունի Հայաստանում բայց դե դա այդքան  այն չի ինչ ներկայացնում են: Մի խոսքով ես չեմ ցանկանա որ իմ երեխան նստի ու այդ անճաշակ ֆիլմը դիտի և ատելություն սովորի սիրո փոխարեն: Անվայել խոսակցություններով դերասանական տաղանադ ու դրանց միջից իմ ամենաչսիրած ու չստացված դերասանը դա John-է որը ապրում է մեզ մոտ ԱՄՆ-ում և կարծեմ թե Գոռ Վարդանյանի հիմնած կարատեի դպրոցում մարզիչ է աշխատում: Ինչևէ այս բոլորը իմ կարծիքն է և կարծում եմ թե շատ շատերը համաձայն կլինեն ինձ հետ:
> Ապե ջան ձեզ մոտ են ցերեկը ցույց տվել իսկ մեզ մոտ երեկոյան էին ցույց տալիս և հետո ինչքան էլ նախատեսված լինի 18-ից բարձրերի համար միևնույն է անչափահասներն էլ են նայում: 
> Էլի եմ ասում ճաշակին ընկեր չկա, ով ուզում է թող շարունակի դիտել այն բայց դե այդ ֆիլմը մեզ հայերիս չի բնութագրում և ոչ մի լավ բան չունի տալու: 
> Հիմա կարող ես ասել թե ինչ խրատական նյութ ես տեսել ֆիլմում


Հաչգելի. *Արծիվ*  :Smile: 

Ֆիլմի հենց անունը քեզ պետք է ինչոր բան ասի «Վիրժառու»: Քեզ ամենայն հավանականությամբ այդ բառը ծանոթ է, ու դու հասկանում ես դրա իմաստը:

«Վրիժառու» հեռուստասերիալը, որը նկարահանում է՝ Գոռ Վարդանյանը, մասնագիտությամբ ո՛չ դերասան, ու ո՛չ էլ ռեժիսոր: Բայց պետք է փաստել, որ նա չլինելով ռեժիսոր ու դերասան իր գործը վատ չէ անում: 

Եթե ֆիլմը դիտել ես սկբիզ, ապա հիշում ես՝ Սաքոին, (Մսի) տղային, որ հոր փողերի ու կարողության մեջ լող էր տալիս: Ինքը աջ ու ձախ պրոբլեմ չուներ, քանի որ ուներ փող ու իր հայրը պատգամավոր էր, ու ոչ միայն: 

Դու ինքդ ինչպես հասկացա Հայաստանում չես ապրում, այլ՝ Ամերիկայի Միացյալ Նահանգներու, որտեղ ամեն ինչ ուրիշ է: Որտեղ չկա Լֆիկ, Տաշիր Սամո ու նմանատիպ բնության թյուիմածություններ, ովքեր ունենալով փող, հաստատում են իրենց իշխանությունը, իրենցից ավելի վատ կյանքով հասարակ քաղաքացու վրա ու պարտադրում բաներ անել իրեց իսկ ցանկությամբ: Ասենք հենց իրանց երեխաները կլինեն նույն Մսի տղայի՝ Սաքուլիկի նման: Նրանք աջ ու ձախ մարդ կսպանեն ու չեն էլ մտածի դրա հետևանքների մասին, քանի որ ՊԱՊԱՆ հարցերը կլուծի, ՊԱՊԱՆ ունի փող: Ամեն հարց փակվածա: 

Իսկ ֆիլմի մեջ, այդ անօրինականությունները տեսնելով՝ Գոռը, վաստակավոր չգիտեմ որ ոճի, բայց մի քանի մեդալներ նվայած, սպորտի մեծ վարպետը, տիտղոսների հասած այդ անձնավորությունը, չի կարողանում հանդուրժել այդ ամենը: Նա չունի վախ, նա և ոչնչի կարիք, քանի որ մենակ հում-հում կուտի Մսի բոլոր հաստավիզ թիկնապահներին: Ու այդպես էլ լինում է: Գոռը իմանալով եղբոր սպանողին գալիս է վրեժխնդիր լինելու, ու նա հասնում իր նպատակին: Իսկ այդ ամենը բնութագրում է այսօրվա մեր Հայաստանը, եթե չգիտես ասեմ իմացի: Դու այստեղ չես ապրում, իսկ ես այստեղ եմ ապրում ինչ ծնվել եմ:

Դու նաև քո խոսքում արտահայտեցիր քո վրդովմունքը, կապված հայհոյանքների ու վատ խոսքերի հետ: Բայց պետք է ասեմ, որ դա այդ մարդկաց առօրյան, նրանք այդպես են ամեն օր խոսում իրենց շրջապատի մարդկանց հետ:

Լսե՞լ էս Գոռից որևէ հայհոյանք, չէ, քանի նա այդպիսին չէ: 
Իսկ դա ֆիլմի մեջ պետք է:

----------

Lion (10.04.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Համ նկարում համել խաղում է (player manager) է
> 
> Ոնց չկա, բա էն դերասան Լեյլայի խեղճ աղջկան որ մի հանքի դրած խփում է Ջոնը արյուն լվիկ անելով (և բավական երկար) ու հետո կուշտ բռնաբարում է էտ համբալ գյադեն, քիչ էր մնացել TV-իս ջարդեի էտ համբալի պատճառով և Կյաժի պահը որ ռեստորանում էտ խեղճ հայվանին քյուֆթա սարքեց ու վերջում էլ զենքը դրեց ճակատին ու գյուլեց, բա դրանք փաստեր չե՞ն


Հեգնալուց առաջ, փորձիր հասկանալ. այդ ամենը դու ինքդ կարո՞ղ էիր:  :Huh: 
Դրանք պետք է լինեն, որ մարդիք ավելի ճիշտ պատկերացում կազմեն:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> բայց մեկ է լավը չի.....


Իսկ ո՞վ է ասել, որ սերիալը պետք է բոլորի համար լավը լինի:
Լավը չի մի նայի: Քեզ հուսով չեն ստիպել նայել:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Բարի ժամանց, վայելիր ինչքան ուզում ես, բայց միևնույն է մակարդակից զուրկ ֆիլմ էր իրենից ոչ մի լավ բան չներկայացրած:


Շնորհակալ եմ:  :Smile: 
Հասկանում եմ քեզ: Դա քո կարծիքն է ու ես փորձեցի (համենայնդեպս ինչքան հնարավոր եղավ) արտահայտել իմ կարծիքը:  :Smile:

----------


## Դավիթ

Երևանում իսկապես կանանց այդպես ծեծում-սպանում են, թե դա Գոռի հիվանդ երևկայությունն է:?

----------

KiLa (03.08.2011), Philosopher (10.04.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Երևանում իսկապես կանանց այդպես ծեծում-սպանում են, թե դա Գոռի հիվանդ երևկայությունն է:?


Երևանը Գերմանիայից ինչո՞վ է տարբերվում: Մարդիկ տարբեր են, տարբեր է նաև նրանց մտածելակերպը:

----------


## Freeman

> Երևանում իսկապես կանանց այդպես ծեծում-սպանում են, թե դա Գոռի հիվանդ երևկայությունն է:?


Ես անձամբ Հայաստանում(Երևանում չէ) ծեծել-բռնաբարելու փորձի ականատես եմ եղել:Եթե մենք այդտեղ չլինեինք շատ վատ կլիներ

----------


## Դավիթ

Դե շատ ա չափազանցնում իմ կարծիքով:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ես անձամբ Հայաստանում(Երևանում չէ) ծեծել-բռնաբարելու փորձի ականատես եմ եղել:Եթե մենք այդտեղ չլինեինք շատ վատ կլիներ


Ես էլ Ֆիլիպիններում դրա ականատեսը եղա: :Blush:

----------


## Lion

> Երևանում իսկապես կանանց այդպես ծեծում-սպանում են, թե դա Գոռի հիվանդ երևկայությունն է:?


Եթե չեմ սխալվում, այդ սերիալում կնոջը ծեծում-սպանում են հենց ԱՄՆ-ում...

----------


## Արծիվ

> Լսե՞լ էս Գոռից որևէ հայհոյանք, չէ, քանի նա այդպիսին չէ:


Այ ընկեր իսկ ով ասաց որ Գոռը հայհոյող կամ վատ տղա է, այստեղ վրիժառու ֆիլմն է քննարկվում այլ ոչ նրա անձնականը:



> Հեգնալուց առաջ, փորձիր հասկանալ. այդ ամենը դու ինքդ կարո՞ղ էիր: 
> Դրանք պետք է լինեն, որ մարդիք ավելի ճիշտ պատկերացում կազմեն:


Իմ խոսքերի մեջ հեգնանք չկար: Եթե այդ ֆիլմը սիրում ես նայի բայց մի հերքի այն ինչ կա դրա մեջ, քանի որ այդ ֆիլմը լի է անվայել ու անմարդկային սյուժեներով:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Այ ընկեր իսկ ով ասաց որ Գոռը հայհոյող կամ վատ տղա է, այստեղ վրիժառու ֆիլմն է քննարկվում այլ ոչ նրա անձնականը:


Իսկ ես խոսում եմ հենց իր դերի մասին, «Վրիժառու» ֆիլմում:




> Ի՞նչ հեգնանքի մասին ես խոսում, կարո՞ղ ես ավելի կոնկրետ բացատրես


Դու քո խոսքում նշեցիր.
-Գոռից ի՞նչ դերասան:

----------


## Արծիվ

> Իսկ ես խոսում եմ հենց իր դերի մասին, «Վրիժառու» ֆիլմում:
> 
> 
> 
> Դու քո խոսքում նշեցիր.
> -Գոռից ի՞նչ դերասան:


Ես Գոռի մասին այդպես չեմ արտահայտվել ու հետո հիմա Հայաստանում ով դերասան չի  :LOL:  Նայում ես ու տեսնում ես թե ինչ անտաղանդ մարդիկ են խաղում որոշ սերալների մեջ:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ես Գոռի մասին այդպես չեմ արտահայտվել ու հետո հիմա Հայաստանում ով դերասան չի, մարդիկ պարապությունից անհամ սերիալներում են նկարահանվում


Համաձայն եմ, ոչ միայն դերասաններ, այլև՝ երգիչներ:  :Smile: 
Հ.Գ Թեմայից չշեղվենք:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Արդեն անցել է 2 ամիս, խոստացված՝ մարտից:
Ե՞րբ է վերջապես սկսելու սերիալը:

----------


## Lion

Ասում են գովազդ տեղադրողների հետ է խնդիր առաջացել: Սրանք չեն ուզում գիշերային ժամերին գովազդը տեղադրել, մի քիչ ավելի վաղ ժամերին էլ չի ստացվում - համ Արմենիային հարմար չի, համ էլ ֆիլմնա մի քիչ դաժանոտ դրա համար...

----------


## Hakob9110

> Նենց մի 8.40 - 9.20 վայրյան էլ չի,հետո ծեծերը տեսնեղների մեծամասնությունը իմ կարծիքն ա կիսում:


Ավելի ճիշտ չեմ իմանում ինչքան են տևում ծեծերը,բայց երկար են տևում:

----------


## Hakob9110

Ապե Ջան ես կես ժամ մեկին տփում են ասելով նկատի ունեի երկար են տփում,ոչ թե հենց կես ժամ:

----------


## Lion

Որևէ մեկը կարող է հուշել, որտեղ ինտերնետում կարելի է նայել այս սերիալի նոր սերիաները?

----------


## Zangezur

> Որևէ մեկը կարող է հուշել, որտեղ ինտերնետում կարելի է նայել այս սերիալի նոր սերիաները?


barevhayer.com

----------

Lion (22.11.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Որևէ մեկը կարող է հուշել, որտեղ ինտերնետում կարելի է նայել այս սերիալի նոր սերիաները?


Offical սայտում՝ *www.armeniatv.com*

----------

Lion (22.11.2011)

----------

